# john Deere 445



## kozy01 (Aug 3, 2013)

New to this tractor. Giving me fits! Ignition cranks over as soon as I turn the key forward and it won't start now. It used to take 2 forward clicks to turn engine over(much like a car). Something is wrong?! Is the ignition switch bad or going bad? It's a john Deere 445 tractor with a 22 hp Kawasaki v twin fuel injection. Someone help please!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Kozy.. How do your battery connections look?


----------



## kozy01 (Aug 3, 2013)

Battery connections are clean and the battery is in good shape and holds its charge thats why I'm baffled if I had to guess it may be the ignition key switch? It turns over but on the first click which is odd because it was not doing it before.


----------



## mccabe112 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi,your problem is the key switch/module.not the gt series and the new style 400 series they rotary switch wired to a circuit board. When the circuit board goes bad the motorwill crank in the run position.to fox this you take off the right side panel and replace the ignition switch.when you go to get the part take the serial numbe there is a brake in the parts look up.


----------



## kozy01 (Aug 3, 2013)

Unfortunately I can't just replace the switch its a whole circuit board tied into everything which I'm pretty sure its bad because I took it off to clean it and the circuit board was full of mud and dust.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

kozy01 said:


> Unfortunately I can't just replace the switch its a whole circuit board tied into everything which I'm pretty sure its bad because I took it off to clean it and the circuit board was full of mud and dust.


Post a pic of the board. I might have one!


----------



## kozy01 (Aug 3, 2013)

Here is a pic of the ignition module


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

kozy01 said:


> Here is a pic of the ignition module


I have one similar to that. I come back from Maine the 25th. I can Check then


----------



## kozy01 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok I can wait


----------



## kozy01 (Aug 3, 2013)

Got it! I just spent 125.00 on a new ignition module and that seemed to have done the trick. It starts and runs ok and even the deck engages now. So that ignition module controls almost everything except for the fuel injection. Exhaust smokes a bit when it gets hot though is that bad? What temp are these mowers supposed to run at? I don't think my temp gauge works. Would it be possible to run seperate mechanical gauges like water temp and oil pressure??


----------

